# Need advice on buying PS3



## ghouse12311 (Feb 26, 2015)

I am planning to buy a PS3 and I have some questions as I game only on PC:

What is difference between regular, slim and super slim version? Which one to buy?
Should I buy the 500GB or 12GB version? Can we install and play games on the PS3?
Can PS3 access internet via WiFi or I need a LAN cable?
How does the PS3 connect to a TV? HDMI or something else?

I am mainly buying PS3 to play god of war, so if some one can list down other must have ps3 exclusives like uncharted/infamous series, I would really appreciate it..


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 26, 2015)

Afaik the regular and slim versions are no longer available-you'll only get the super-slim version now.If you wish to go for a new ps3,then get  the 500 gig model as many newer PS3 games require mandatory installs so with only 12GB you'll have no choice but to constantly delete the data from older installs which I think would be too much of a hassle.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 26, 2015)

Play station is all about the exclusive tittles. Uncharted and infamous are certainly the must have.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Feb 28, 2015)

thanks for the replies guys...one more question, does the PS3 have a head phone jack or I have to connect my headphones to the TV?


----------



## happy17292 (Mar 1, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> I am planning to buy a PS3 and I have some questions as I game only on PC:
> 
> What is difference between regular, slim and super slim version? Which one to buy?
> Should I buy the 500GB or 12GB version? Can we install and play games on the PS3?
> ...



What is difference between regular, slim and super slim version? Which one to buy?

*There is no point discussing the difference since only super slim is available now.*

Should I buy the 500GB or 12GB version? Can we install and play games on the PS3?

* buy 500GB, 12GB is useless. All ps3 games require installation before gaming. But that doesn't mean you can play them without inserting the original disc.*

Can PS3 access internet via WiFi or I need a LAN cable?

*Yes you can use wifi as well as LAN cable*

How does the PS3 connect to a TV? HDMI or something else?

*You can use HDMI or RCA output to connect to a TV.*

I am mainly buying PS3 to play god of war, so if some one can list down other must have ps3 exclusives like uncharted/infamous series, I would really appreciate it..

*Uncharted 1,2,3
bayonetta
GTA5
Gran turismo 5 or 6
beyond two souls
the last of us
heavy rain
metal gear solid 4
killzone 2 and 3
god of war 3 and ascension
army of two, army of two 40th day, army of two dragons cartel
red dead redemption

i didn't liked infamous series.*

TBH, buying new PS3 doesn't worth it as you are a PC gamer. Buy a used 'slim' 160/250/320GB variant for 8-12k, play above mentioned titles and sell it off.


----------



## RtwoDtwo (Aug 2, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> thanks for the replies guys...one more question, does the PS3 have a head phone jack or I have to connect my headphones to the TV?



There is no headphones jack,you can connect bluetooth headphones or there is an optical audio output as well,
You can connect to TV via HDMI and AV component cable as well.
Internet is via LAN and WIfi both.
You can only install the games that you have purchased from Playstatn store,
So piracy is a lil hard on it,sply on the newer superslim versions,
dont go for 12gig version,go for 500gb one.
though its really late,prolly have already bought one,still my 2 cents.


----------

